# Making Monster Teeth



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Any good tutorials or how-to's on making large monster teeth? I'm thinking it would be the same as making finger nails with hot glue. They have to be fairly large (like 1-2") because I'm gonna mount them on a 13" foam skull.

-TM


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hmm,i wonder what this could be for?!?(not really)

if i were you id just go with the hot glue thing


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hot glue works great. I also use transluscent Sculpey clay.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Hot glue works great. I also use transluscent Sculpey clay.


So do I and mine come out uv reactive. I don't know if its translucent white or the little bit of yellow sculpey/fimo i mixed in, but it looks cool. I should really do a test on that and see what it is.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i cant believe i didnt think of that


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Hot glue works great. I also use transluscent Sculpey clay.


They carry that at Michael's and A.C.Moore right? Think I remember seeing it there.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep. I get it at Michaels right next to the other polymer clays.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

TM....I used Poly clay to build the medusa teeth...I did not make a tutorial for it, but it was very straight forward process


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Beelce, those teeth are sexy!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

YEAH, what DC said! Damn!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

beelce said:


> TM....I used Poly clay to build the medusa teeth...I did not make a tutorial for it, but it was very straight forward process


How did you get that swirly look in them? Sweet.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can also try Aves Apoxie Sculpt, it's fairly inexpesive and can last forever. I bought some like 3 years ago and still get great results. When it dries its hard as a rock, sandable, drillable, and if you can put an able at the end of the word it'll do it. Also you can use it directly on foam with out any ill effects.

http://www.avesstudio.com/Products/Apoxie_Sculpt/apoxie_sculpt.html

I used it here,the picture down below(costume concept, puppet thing), as gums while sculpting the teeth with Super Sculpey, I still havent got to paint it because I suck, but hopefuly soon I'll get to it. Just used it on my 20 prop(teeth and gums...actually painted too), I love this stuff.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.avesstudio.com.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

seems to work ok with ie.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey JW.....I just used a little translucent...a little white and amber , and a touch of brown....rolled it all together into a fang shape and baked....used carpenters glue to stick them into the foam head.


----------

